

Amazon Startup Challenge - robmnl

Heads up and reminder for everyone:<p>Apply for the Amazon Startup Challenge by the 28th of this month:
<a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=377634011" rel="nofollow">http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=377634011</a>
======
Jaggu
Did u apply? and did u get confirmation email? I have applied and never
received any confirmation email.

~~~
robmnl
Haven't received one either.

